# Trial fahren Stuttgart und Umgebung



## Biken321 (16. Juli 2020)

Wer kennt Spots und fährt selbst Trial in Stuttgart oder Umgebung? 
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr Spots reinschickt oder euch meldet wer alls fährt.


----------



## Biman82 (25. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mal dort mal gefahren es gibt einiges, würde selbst mal wieder fahren wenn du Lust hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petrum (29. Juli 2020)

Hi, wir haben einige Leute die in Stuttgart Trial fahren! Wir treffen uns meistens an der Uni in der Innenstadt. Ich lass dir per PN mal die WhatsApp Gruppe für die Stuttgarter Trialer zukommen ?! Eine Karte mit Spots haben wir auch, schicke ich hier gleich rein!


----------



## Petrum (29. Juli 2020)

Faction App
					

Taking all the hassle out of setting up meets




					faction-app.co.uk
				



Hier sind einige Spots markiert


----------



## Biken321 (29. Juli 2020)

Petrum schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben einige Leute die in Stuttgart Trial fahren! Wir treffen uns meistens an der Uni in der Innenstadt. Ich lass dir per PN mal die WhatsApp Gruppe für die Stuttgarter Trialer zukommen ?! Eine Karte mit Spots haben wir auch, schicke ich hier gleich rein!


Cool vielen Dank 
Ich schau mal vorbei


----------



## jnkjames (29. September 2021)

Petrum schrieb:


> Hi, we have some people who are trial trials in Stuttgart! We usually meet at the university in the city center. I'll send you the WhatsApp group for the Stuttgart Trialers via PM ?! We also have a map with spots, I'll send you in here right away!


Would this trials group be good for a 12 year old? My son has been doing trials for a few months now and would like to find some other trials riders in the area. Thank you!


----------



## la bourde (1. Oktober 2021)

He can join for sure. Petrum will agree, I still act like a 12 years old!. We ride mostly in the evening around 7:00 pm.


----------



## RainerFerdinand (6. März 2022)

Ich kenn zwar noch keine guten Stellen zum Trial fahren, würde aber gerne mich mit Leuten von hier treffen zum fahren. Komme aus dem Stuttgarter Westen


----------



## Petrum (7. März 2022)

Hi Rainer, ich wohne auch im Suttgarter Westen (Nähe Westbahnhof), vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren! Wenns wieder wärmer wird kommen bestimmt auch bald mal wieder Group-Rides zusammen! Haben auch eine Whatsapp Gruppe. 

Stuttgarter Spots habe ich hier ein paar eingezeichnet: 








						Trial-Spots Kreis Stuttgart – Google My Maps
					

Trial Locations in and around Stuttgart!




					www.google.com
				




Ich habe dir eine PN mit Whatsapp Nummer geschickt.


----------



## EiPott (7. September 2022)

Hallo 🙋🏻‍♀️ nach langer Trial Pause würde ich gerne mal wieder ne Runde drehen, am liebsten nicht alleine 
Gibt es noch Fahrer/Innen in und um Stuttgart?


----------



## la bourde (7. September 2022)

EiPott schrieb:


> Hallo 🙋🏻‍♀️ nach langer Trial Pause würde ich gerne mal wieder ne Runde drehen, am liebsten nicht alleine
> Gibt es noch Fahrer/Innen in und um Stuttgart?


Hallo,

jep, die fahren sogar heute Abend ab 18:30-19:00 am Unipark (keplerstr.)
Es gibt noch eine whatsapp Gruppe und wenn Du mir ne Mailadresse per PN schickst, kann ich Dich gern aufnehmen.
Wir probieren mehrmals die Woche zu fahren...funktioniert aber selten🤣

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weissvonnix (8. Oktober 2022)

Hi,

gibt es gute Trial-Kurse in der Stuttgarter Region, der einem alten Sack ohne Vorkenntnisse halbwegs unfallfrei durch die Midlife Crisis helfen könnten?


----------



## la bourde (8. Oktober 2022)

Hi,


Kannst einfach mit uns mitfahren.
Ich bin zwar kein Coach oder so und ich fahre auch nicht besonders gut, ich hab aber schonin unserem MTB Verein unterrichtet.
In unserer Gruppe gibt es Leute, die über 40 sind und knapp davor.

Es gibt sonst die jofr Akademie.
Im Tübingen gibt es einen Verein und ich glaube in der Nähe von Ludwigsburg auch.


----------



## Weissvonnix (8. Oktober 2022)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Kannst einfach mit uns mitfahren.
> ...


Super, danke für die Infos und fürs Angebot! Ich würde gerne erst mal einen Kurs machen (am besten mit Leih-Möglichkeit) und mal schauen, ob das was für mich ist, bevor ich mir ein passendes Gefährt zulege. Sollte beides passiert sein, würde ich mich gerne noch mal melden. Die älteren Semester eurer Gruppe fallen in mein Range und aus meiner Sicht seid ihr alle Profis.


----------



## la bourde (8. Oktober 2022)

Weissvonnix schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Infos und fürs Angebot! Ich würde gerne erst mal einen Kurs machen (am besten mit Leih-Möglichkeit) und mal schauen, ob das was für mich ist, bevor ich mir ein passendes Gefährt zulege. Sollte beides passiert sein, würde ich mich gerne noch mal melden. Die älteren Semester eurer Gruppe fallen in mein Range und aus meiner Sicht seid ihr alle Profis.


Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dir gern was ausleihen. Entweder ein 26" comp trial oder ein 26" Street/trial.
Das ist vielleicht einfacher.
Wir haben gerade einen Anfänger in die Gruppe, er lernt den Pedal kick. Also jeder kann mitfahren, es ist kein Thema.


----------



## Weissvonnix (10. Oktober 2022)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dir gern was ausleihen. Entweder ein 26" comp trial oder ein 26" Street/trial.
> Das ist vielleicht einfacher.
> Wir haben gerade einen Anfänger in die Gruppe, er lernt den Pedal kick. Also jeder kann mitfahren, es ist kein Thema.


Super Angebot, danke! Aber bevor ich ein fremdes Bike schrotte, übe ich erst mal noch ein wenig auf dem Hardtail und mache vielleicht mal einen Kurs mit. Aber ich komme bestimmt auf dich zurück.  Tausend Dank


----------



## Cubus (11. November 2022)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Kannst einfach mit uns mitfahren.
> ...


Hey Servus, ich würde mich gerne auch mal wieder anschließen. Hatte jetzt einige Jahre Pause und bin auch bei den Ü40ern 
Darf ich Dir per PN meine E-Mail schicken? VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. November 2022)

Cubus schrieb:


> Hey Servus, ich würde mich gerne auch mal wieder anschließen. Hatte jetzt einige Jahre Pause und bin auch bei den Ü40ern
> Darf ich Dir per PN meine E-Mail schicken? VG


Servus,

klar, jeder ist willkommen!
Dieses Wochenende fahre ich nicht und ich weiss nicht was die Anderen vor haben. Ich denke ich werde nächste Woche Abends fahren.
Grüße


----------



## Trialonbike (21. November 2022)

Hi, ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren Trial und bin nun nach Stuttgart zugezogen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich in die WhatsApp Gruppe zum trial biken aufnehmen könntet!


----------

